# keto or carb cycle



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey people,

im currently on a gain cycle, im up to 213lbs at the moment was only 198lbs 7 weeks ago so cycle is going well, my bf% has pretty muc stayed te same im around 15%. i have 6 weeks left on cycle and then looking to cut, hopefully will be between 217lbs and 225lbs when i finish cycle, and still at 15%bf, i will slowly drop down the carbs over the 2 weeks after and then im stuck

should i keto or carb cycle what is your opinions?

my first aim is to hold as much muscle as possible and drop down to around 10%bf, but i wont just stop cuting there , i would idealy love to get to 8-9%

i will be running a low dose of test and tren throughout and have clen for the very end , when it starts getting tougher.

so ideas?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bump , no opinions?

im worried that keto may drop my weight way too much and i will drop too much muscle


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

personally tried keto and didnt really work for me and really affected my training personally i respond better to carb cycling but i think its a personal thing try one and see how it goes if it doesnt work try the other


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate like i mentioned im worried te keto will just drp weight and not fat in the right percentages.

may try write up a carb cycle tonight and givee plenty time to sort any wrongs


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i have done keto worked then switched to mid carb .. basically carb pre workout breakfast and post workout rest of the time stick to protien and veg.. keep fat low cardio up .. got me very lean


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the input mate, how did it efect your muscdle though?

any idea what bf % your were before? your first avi you were very lean


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

sizar said:


> i have done keto worked then switched to mid carb .. basically carb pre workout breakfast and post workout rest of the time stick to protien and veg.. keep fat low cardio up .. got me very lean


any ideas on the numbers ? is 70-100 grams of carbs ok


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> hey people,
> 
> im currently on a gain cycle, im up to 213lbs at the moment was only 198lbs 7 weeks ago so cycle is going well, my bf% has pretty muc stayed te same im around 15%. i have 6 weeks left on cycle and then looking to cut, hopefully will be between 217lbs and 225lbs when i finish cycle, and still at 15%bf, i will slowly drop down the carbs over the 2 weeks after and then im stuck
> 
> ...


Lets look at this a little more cleverly than bulk or cut, keto or ro-cho, im toying with some idea's in my head currently

What is your weekly training routine like? ie what days do you train weights, what times, when do you do cardio etc?

what is your complete current & proposed supp list?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Lets look at this a little more cleverly than bulk or cut, keto or ro-cho, im toying with some idea's in my head currently
> 
> What is your weekly training routine like? ie what days do you train weights, what times, when do you do cardio etc?
> 
> what is your complete current & proposed supp list?


i train

monday - back & bi

tuesday- shoulders

wed - off

thurs - legs

friday - chest and tri

supp list

protien

maltodexterin

dextrose

multi vit

test E

tren E

also ave t3 and clen but not using them was thinking of keeping until i was sub 10%.

ok my basic plan that i have in my head is,

sub 30g carbs = non training days

training days = carbs at breakfast , durng and post workout.

1 day high carb per week.

thats as far as i have got, in my thinking, really hoping to hold onto as much muscle as pos and maybee even grow too


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok been having a think, and although im tired at the moment and will need faffisng with,

training days

morning cardio 1 hour

meal 1 - protien 35g powder, 100g oats (mixed with water)

train - meal 2, 50g dextrose, water ( sip while i train )

meal 3 - 50g dextrose, 40g protien

meal 4 - 6 eggs

meal 5 - 200g chicken, 20ml olive oil, green veg

meal 6 - '' ''

meal 7 - '' ''

havent looked at kcals yet so may need compleatly overhauling


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> ok been having a think, and although im tired at the moment and will need faffisng with,
> 
> training days
> 
> ...


i would change everything i have highlted in red ..

why 100g oat too much ... 35g of protein is nothing.. and why dextrose during training no need ..thats alot of olive oil lol ..


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

personal opioion really, 100g oats aint alot when its the main carb for the whole day. how much protien powder do you usually have? there is only so much you can take in before its wasted.

i have found a masive difference in energy from having dextrose while i train, could swap for caffine tabs suppose though, but for me i have found a need,

and yeah thats a lot of olive oil lol, still its healthy, and doesnt take much to get down me lol.

cheers mate


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for tips because my diet is none-existent. I'm currently just eating what I want most days, and then have a healthy day which is completely pointless!

I do want a good diet though as it's the biggest battle towards looking good imo. I train hard but my diet is letting me down sadly. I hope to shed some of this jelly away to reveal a monster!


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Will be keeping an eye on this thread as I'd like to try a cut in the next month or so


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> personal opioion really, 100g oats aint alot when its the main carb for the whole day. how much protien powder do you usually have? there is only so much you can take in before its wasted.


If you're not going keto, then yeah 100g oats is fine (it's only 60g carbs), esp after morning CV and only real source of carbs. Would up the pro to 50g of whey though mate.

Also, I'd take a T5 or something before training rather than sip the malto - just my humble opinion 

Will be interesting to see how you do


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah t5 may be a good shout, may just start with caffine and see how i react on that, im still very nervous on loosing lean mass.

did you go with keto adam? or have you done mod carbs etc etc?

your looking much leaner, have you dropped much weight? ypu were 14st wernt you


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> yeah t5 may be a good shout, may just start with caffine and see how i react on that, im still very nervous on loosing lean mass.
> 
> did you go with keto adam? or have you done mod carbs etc etc?
> 
> your looking much leaner, have you dropped much weight? ypu were 14st wernt you


lol it's crazy, I've now dropped around 20lbs from the heaviest I got to (13st 13.....so close to 14st goal!)

Still on 360ish carbs, 3500cals


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats what im worried about, dropping carbs too low and loosing weight like hell, i wa going to use the 2 weeks after bulk to start lower carbs rater than streaignt into diet but not sure weather to maintain for longer before cutting.

never cut and its all so new to me, when comming of a bulk


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im very interested in this... I am experienced in Keto but am considering trying cycling carbs.

Can you bulk on carb cycling?? And stay lean?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Im very interested in this... I am experienced in Keto but am considering trying cycling carbs.
> 
> Can you bulk on carb cycling?? And stay lean?


how have you found keto for keeping a hold of muscle while getting lean ?

well i was talking about this with the gf, alot of people on here say '' you only need enough carbs for energy'' therefroe why cant you bulk efficiently on carb cycle?

keep carbs around training, and go zero carbs rest o the week, all with igh kcals though, high kcals putting them into a kcal surplus. why would putting your self into the same surlus but with carbs as main be any different?

just a thought though as im sure more knowegable people would be better conversating this point for or against. and im also thinking there could be hormonal responces could play a part but unsure weather a neg part or pos part as i ave not looked into it enough


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

anoter option for cut could be just dropping carbs slightly and upping cardio, untill i start loosing fat? less of a cut more just dding in cardio and being bit cleaner on bulk

any oe go for this option?


----------

